# Price of a 4' Tank?



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys.  I'm thinking of shutting down my 10 gallon planted and my 29 gall, and starting up a 4' tank (either 40g long or 55g). I have a heater and filter, so how much would a decent condition 55g + stand + lid + lights set me back? Anyone got a setup lying around they want to sell me?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

4" would usually be 75g or 90g. I already have my 75g setup pending pickup, sorry . Brand new 75g with stand is about 250-300, lights really depends what you want,for plants it's gonna cost you more than the average light fixture if you want high light plants. Total cost of brand new will probably be around 500 if you get decent lights. Used you can get it for 300-400. Those are just rough numbers, major factors being what the setup comes with and the condition of the equipment and such.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

He is looking for a 55gal 48"l x 12"w x 22"h or the 40gal 48"l x 12"w x16"h.
You should be able to get a full 55gal setup for about $150 to $200


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well he said 55g+ so I just offer info on what I know  Once you hit 75-90g it's almost imperative to run a canister filter, since with that size you will be really tempted to overstock


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm more leaning towards the 55gal, as I plan to make this an angelfish + community tank, and they need the height. For a light fixture, I probably can improvise. Glass top + regular fixture + my 3' 2x60W fixture would probably work for low-med light plants, which is all I need . 150 for a full 55gal setup sounds really good! I'll start looking.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Well he said 55g+ so I just offer info on what I know  Once you hit 75-90g it's almost imperative to run a canister filter, since with that size you will be really tempted to overstock


Lol I have a AC70 and a Fluval 304 canister filter (upto70 gallons each) running on my 70 gallon with a 14" koi (yes I know, koi shouldn't be in a tank, working on making a pond) I could probably switch up the 70gal Penguin biowheel filter with the canister filter if it's necessary


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Won't hurt to run both  As for a pond, make sure you dig that deep or you're gonna come back to dead koi in the spring.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

hehe yeah. Probably won't start with the pond until 2 or 3 years from now, I need to wait for my Dad to scape the backyard... include my pond in the plans... save up money for the liner,filter,etc... ugh.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Won't hurt to run both  As for a pond, make sure you dig that deep or you're gonna come back to dead koi in the spring.


You need at least 3 feet deep, or your koi or goldfish will become fishicle


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Tried looking around craigslist and kijiji but all I can find is $300 worn-out VERY bad shape setups.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try pricenetwork - a lot of cichlid keepers hav/had 55gs, so you can usually find a half decent set up on there for pretty cheap.

Whatch out for the folks there though


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Firerox said:


> I'm more leaning towards the 55gal, as I plan to make this an angelfish + community tank, and they need the height. For a light fixture, I probably can improvise. Glass top + regular fixture + my 3' 2x60W fixture would probably work for low-med light plants, which is all I need . 150 for a full 55gal setup sounds really good! I'll start looking.


For Angels, maybe a 60gal 48"l x 12"w x 24"h is even better but harder to find.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Whatch out for the folks there though


What do you mean by that? :O

Found a 75G + stand + canopy for $185 firm, but don't have the money atm ._.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> You need at least 3 feet deep, or your koi or goldfish will become fishicle


Just curious, what if you built a dome over the pond and had a pond cover/insulator on the top of the pond say covering 75% of the pond so the pond still got light would that work?

That way when the sun hits the cover (say black cover) it heats up the cover and brings the pond up a little in temp in hopes not to freeze it up and the dome over it holds some of the day time heating in I think.

I was thinking of putting a pre-mould pond inside a greenhouse then again I have other plans as I will be running an aquaponic setup thus that setup.


----------

